# Spannender Wald



## julia1997 (21. Apr 2017)

Spannender Wald bedeutet, dass man von einer Kante aus alle anderen Kanten erreichen kann oder? Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, wieviele spannende Wälder es zwischen 2 Kanten geben soll?


----------



## stg (21. Apr 2017)

julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Spannender Wald bedeutet, dass man von einer Kante aus alle anderen Kanten erreichen kann oder?



Nein. Ich schlage auch vor, dass du dir noch mal die Grundlagen klar machst, was ein Graph ist, was sind Knoten und Kanten im Graph usw. Diese scheinst du noch nicht so sehr verinnerlicht zu haben, als dass du dich jetzt schon mit darauf aufbauenden Themen beschäftigten solltest. Nach der Erreichbarkeit von Kanten zu fragen ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Deine Lösung beantworten weder Teil a noch Teil b der Aufgabenstellung.



julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, wieviele spannende Wälder es zwischen 2 Kanten geben soll?


Die Frage nach "Wäldern zwischen zwei Kanten" ist vollkommen unsinnig. Aber das steht auch nirgends in der Aufgabenstellung! 
Also Definition nochmal nachschlagen und wirklich drüber nachdenken, was diese genau bedeuten und was die wesentliche Aussage jeweils ist. Danach selbiges mit der Aufgabe noch mal wiederholen und zunächst mal genau überlegen "was soll ich denn überhaupt zeigen?".


----------



## Meniskusschaden (21. Apr 2017)

julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, wieviele spannende Wälder es zwischen 2 Kanten geben soll?


Die Frage ist nicht, wieviele Spannwälder es zwischen den beiden Kanten gibt (was sollte das denn überhaupt bedeuten?), sondern wieviele Spannwälder es gibt, die die beiden Kanten enthalten.
Beispielsweise wäre `{(4,5),(5,6),(6,7),(1,2),(2,3)}` ein solcher Spannwald und `{(5,6),(6,7),(4,7),(1,2),(2,3)}`wäre keiner.


----------



## julia1997 (21. Apr 2017)

Spannbaum = er muss alle Komponenten enthalten. Wiesoist dann der zweite kein Spannwald? Er beinhaltet alle Komponenten und der Graph ist ja ungerichtet


----------



## Meniskusschaden (21. Apr 2017)

julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Wiesoist dann der zweite kein Spannwald?


Er ist einer. Aber keiner, der die Bedingungen der Aufgabenstellung erfüllt.


----------



## stg (21. Apr 2017)

julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Spannbaum = er muss alle Komponenten enthalten.



Was meinst du mit "Komponenten"?



julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Wiesoist dann der zweite kein Spannwald?



Das zweite Beispiel von @Meniskusschaden  IST ein Spannwald, aber ein solcher, der NICHT die Kante {4,6} enthält.


----------



## julia1997 (21. Apr 2017)

ah danke ich glaub ich habs jetzt verstanden


----------



## Meniskusschaden (21. Apr 2017)

julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Spannbaum = er muss alle Komponenten enthalten.


Wenn du das nicht irgendwie umgangssprachlich meinst, sondern die Begriffe der Graphentheorie verwendest (und darum geht es hier ja), ist die Aussage widersprüchlich. Wenn zwei Komponenten (im Sinne der Graphentheorie) zum selben Spannbaum gehören, müssen sie identisch sein. Sie wären durch den Spannbaum ja verbunden und die Definition der Komponente  besagt eben gerade, dass sie ein maximal zusammenhängender Teilgraph ist. Du solltest wirklich das Posting #2 von @stg beachten und die Grundlagen durcharbeiten. Bei so etwas ist es wichtig, die Begriffe definitionsgemäß zu benutzen.


----------



## julia1997 (21. Apr 2017)

Ich hab damit die Knoten gemeint


----------

